

Should HN have some sort of RSS? - carterschonwald

Should HN provide an RSS feed?
I don't know about everyone else, but i think at least for me it'd be nice to have a feed for at least all articles that get at least say 5-10 upvotes so I can have checking HN just be integrated into the workflow of checking my email...<p>any thoughts?
======
davatk
HN does have an RSS feed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>. As to filtering
by upvotes: you might be able to figure something out with Pipes (although I'm
not sure how).

------
qhoxie
The current RSS takes the front page stories. Is that not enough of a filter
for you?

------
ichverstehe
Could we please get a meta tag for that feed?

------
carterschonwald
ahh, I didn't see the link at the bottom... most webpages, I guess i'm used to
firefox's rss icon in the addresbar

